# Anyone Go to See Neil at Massey Hall?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20071127.YOUNGSB27/TPStory/TPNational/Music/

Sounds like it would have been a great one.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wish I could have been there, as I (and quite a few friends) was at the '71 show. It's great to hear it now and think that we were part of the adoring crowd. Love the fact that he's still going strong.
I remember sitting a few rows back from Neils father Scott Young, and wondering what the man in the suit and tie thought of all these young freaks that were hanging on to every note and word that came from his son.
It may suck getting older, but the memories are worth the price. :smile:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I realy wish I could have caught this one. It's been a long time since I've seen him perform.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm in Whitehorse, so I couldn't make the show.

I have seen neil several times starting with the "Old Ways" tour around '84. I saw neil w\Crazy Horse a few times, but by far the best show was Neil backed by Booker T and the MG's (opening acts were Blind Melon and Pearl Jam).

Neil never disappointed. Even through the '80's when he released a few sub-par albums, his live shows were pretty cool.

I forget the year, but one tour he billed himself and Crazy Horse as "the 3rd best garage band in the world" and that showed Crazy Horse at their best.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

My buddies went and I had a ticket, but couldnt be in town for it. They said it was just great. Neil did his solo thing playing guitar, piano and banjo and it was just like the Live at Massey Hall CD that was recently released. After that, Neil was up with the whole band and they rocked. One of my friend's favourites was from the new album and they played the same song for almost 20 minutes. I was so jealous.


----------

